# VAG-COM on a Mac?



## DLeep (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone tried running VAG-COM on a Intel Mac with Apple Boot Camp?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM on a Mac? (DLeep)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#1.8


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM on a Mac? (DLeep)*

ross tech has no plans on making a mac version


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Boot camp is the system on Intel-processor Macs that allows you to run Windows XP without any sort of emulation, thus it is identical to any other machine running Windows XP (except for the lack of a 2nd mouse button and the correct keyboard layout).
I suspect it should work on MacOS X if you were to use Darwine. It's also rumored that the next version of Mac OS X will have this sort of funcanallity out-of-the box.
I don't think it would be too hard to port VAG-Com over to Mac and Linux, they could practically write a Linux version and just compile it for Mac with very few changes.


----------



## kikkoman (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: VAG-COM on a Mac? (DLeep)*

Yes. It works with the Intel based Mac with Boot Camp. I use it on a MacBook with the Intel 2.0 Core Duo with Windows XP and 1 GB RAM. Not sure of the differences between this set up and one from a proper Windows machine with the same specs.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*

Works great for me too. Side note... Parallels is working on a new version of their software that should have better support for USB devices. I'm going to check this out and will let y'all know if it works.

--- UPDATE ---
The current build of Parallels still will not work. They are, however, still working on the upgrade so we'll see when it goes GM. Will keep you all posted.
Cheers
D-


_Modified by Wilsonium at 9:49 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Wilsonium)*

What seems to be the problem Wilsonium?
I am running Parallels Desktop build 3120 with my HEX+CAN cable on a macbook pro. No issue here... scanned a 98 Jetta today.
How far are you getting?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*

how much is bootcamp??
i just got a 2.0 macbook today. 
i would like to put the old 311.2 version of vag com on it.
but will the old version of vagcom work w/ a usb cable? 
i used to use the serial cable, but the macbook doesnt have a serial port. 
thanks


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You just need to buy a copy of Windows XP, $90 and you get a free upgrade for Vista. Bootcamp is free from Apple.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...16169


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_You just need to buy a copy of Windows XP, $90 and you get a free upgrade for Vista. Bootcamp is free from Apple.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...16169

i have an unused copy of windows. but why didnt apple give me the bootcamp disc yesterday when i bought my new computer at the apple store.??


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Because it will be in Beta until the next Mac OS comes out. It seems they have addressed all the issues I was complaining about, it was just all driver stuff, XP will run just like on a PC there's a PC inside your Macbook really.
http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/


_Modified by joako at 10:51 PM 1-29-2007_


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i have an unused copy of windows. but why didnt apple give me the bootcamp disc yesterday when i bought my new computer at the apple store.??

You can download the beta here for free:
http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

cool. thanks.
does BOOTCAMP really take up 10 GB of space?
i only have 80GB on this macbook


----------



## kikkoman (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

You can make a minimum of 5 GB partition.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (kikkoman)*

cool.
i just tried to download bootcamp. it wont do anything.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Parallels Desktop is a nice alternative that was mentioned before, and takes up less space. I don't think it necessitates creating a partition.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_Parallels Desktop is a nice alternative that was mentioned before, and takes up less space. I don't think it necessitates creating a partition. 


Unfortunately, we've had lots of reports that VAG-COM does not work with Parallels. By "work" I don't mean just loading. I mean actually communicating with the car. If you Google Parallels "USB Support" you'll find that VC is by far not the only app that has doesn't work well (if at all).
-Uwe-


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Well, as I stated before:

_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_I am running Parallels Desktop build 3120 with my HEX+CAN cable on a macbook pro. No issue here... scanned a 98 Jetta today.

Granted, I haven't tried logging any measuring blocks or running plug-ins but so far so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*

I used the latest beta version of parallels desktop yesterday to do a full code scan - and return some of my mods to stock prior to a dealer appointment. It worked fine.
I don't have a Windows laptop, just the MacBookPro, so i had no choice but to give it a try.
YMMV


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Here is the company that makes the USB chips inside the Vag-Com, they provide Linux, MacOS, Windows, Windows CE (PocketPC/Mobile) drivers.
http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote »_USB chips inside the Vag-Com

Point of semantics: VAG-COM is software. There are no chips inside the software.
-Uwe-


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Uwe)*

i figured out how to download Bootcamp.
you HAVE to open the agreement rules and stuff before you can go further.LOL


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Here is the company that makes the USB chips inside the Vag-Com, they provide Linux, MacOS, Windows, Windows CE (PocketPC/Mobile) drivers.
http://www.ftdichip.com/FTDrivers.htm

Please, anybody speak up if you have been able to use VAG-COM via USB in Linux.
Please give any details as to what flavor, and whether you only check or set codes, which USB drivers you use, and what speed processor and memory.
I _definitely_ want/need a VAG-COM, but am unsure as to whether to get serial (works in Linux, less requirements) or a USB connection (most tablets & PDAs have USB but not always serial).
I also noticed that the chip company makes a USB driver for the ARM processor-- that is the processor used in the Nikia 770 and the newer Nokia N800.








William


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

OK.
now. 
Apple says i NEED Win XP WITH SP2 already on the disc. 
is this true, or can i just update it with SP2 after the install?
it seems like i need it to be a NEWER copy of XP.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

That is BS, it should not be an issue. If you do encounter issues you can integrate SP2 into a cd yourself, but you need Windows to do so.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (joako)*

you absolutely DO need windows with sp2. I tried to use an older copy I had and it hangs during installation.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_you absolutely DO need windows with sp2. I tried to use an older copy I had and it hangs during installation. 


thats kinda what i thought. it specifically says that the XP disc MUST have sp2 already on it.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_

thats kinda what i thought. it specifically says that the XP disc MUST have sp2 already on it.

Search Google for "slipstream SP2" and you should find a bunch of guides on how to make an XP/SP2 disc.
Also I have to say I find it quite disappointing that Ross-tech has no plans on supporting Macs. My next computer will likely be a MacbookPro.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote »_Also I have to say I find it quite disappointing that Ross-tech has no plans on supporting Macs.

We're a small company. We have our hands quite full supporting the different flavors of Windows, the constant stream of new stuff from VW, and adding useful features. To support a completely different OS as well is simply not practical. 

_Quote »_My next computer will likely be a MacbookPro.

Cool. Boot Camp Windows on it and VAG-COM should work great. 
In light of the feedback we've had so far from people with Boot Camp, I'm pretty close to saying we'll consider that a "supported" system.
-Uwe-


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_
We're a small company. We have our hands quite full supporting the different flavors of Windows, the constant stream of new stuff from VW, and adding useful features. To support a completely different OS as well is simply not practical. 
Cool. Boot Camp Windows on it and VAG-COM should work great. 
In light of the feedback we've had so far from people with Boot Camp, I'm pretty close to saying we'll consider that a "supported" system.
-Uwe-

Actually I've been reading around and I noticed that someone has it up and running in Parallels which will likely be my method of using the VAG-COM. I'd also like to say I appreciate that you guys are a small company and even with that I think you have done a phenomenal job in supporting your users http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (milan616)*

I'd suggest reading around more. One person says it works fine but does not say anything about how they set it up, yet dozens of others report all sorts of problems with Parallels, that they do not seem to have using BootCamp. Do a search here and on AudiWorld before making a decision.

_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_Actually I've been reading around and I noticed that someone has it up and running in Parallels which will likely be my method of using the VAG-COM.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I guess I will have to (grudgingly) use BootCamp then! Lets hope Parallels gets better in the next year or so though.


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'd suggest reading around more. One person says it works fine but does not say anything about how they set it up, yet dozens of others report all sorts of problems with Parallels, that they do not seem to have using BootCamp. Do a search here and on AudiWorld before making a decision.

Maybe you should ask me how i did it then?







It's not exactly rocket science. 
1: Download the latest beta of Parallels.
2: Start a new Virtual Machine & Install Windows. I choose to use Windows 2000 pro SP4
3: Install Vag-Com
Plug in the USB cable and job done.
Everything i have done with Vag-Com Here I have done using Windows 2000 inside Parallels, on my 2.33 MacBookPro.
No crashes, no issues, no problems.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

That Coherence feature is looking mighty fine.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (sparkstack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkstack* »_ Maybe you should ask me how i did it then?









That's a brand new _*Beta*_ version of Parallels, right? Fact remains that nobody has gotten VC running on the current _*Release*_ version.
Lots of people have had problems with various USB devices on the Release version of Parallels. We understand that Parallels Inc has been working to improve this, and won't rule out recommending Parallels at some point in the future, but right now, our attitude is: If you want to be sure it will work, use Boot Camp.
-Uwe-


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (Uwe)*

I wouldn't say it was brand new. It's been available for at least a couple of weeks now and it isn't hidden from anyone, If people are having problems with the current shipping version & Vag-Com there is nothing stopping them updating to this version. If they don't update it and still complain about problems with Vag-Com then that is their problem, and you shouldn't worry about it.
Anyway, Whatever. The original argument was that i had posted claims that it works with Parallels but didn't back it up with any infomation on how i did it. I have since done so. As stated it's the only way i use it as i have no PC based laptop & i don't want to use Boot Camp.
I didn't claim that it works 100% all of the time, as i have insufficient data to back that claim up. Although so far it has worked great for me. I didn't rant about the fact that you won't support it either so there's no need to be so hostile with me. 
I am curious though as to why you prefer boot camp, seeing as it is an unsupported product that is in perpetual beta. Parallels is a supported product and they welcome feedback on programs that don't work so they can fix the problem


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (sparkstack)*

im not trying to get into an arguement here either.
but why do you not want to use Bootcamp??
i downloaded the beta the other day and it installed easy.
i just dont have a win XP sp2 disc to install windows.








what is cool about parallels?? help, im new to mac but not new to VAGCOM


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Bootcamp takes up more space to install and requires you to reboot to use it. Parallels can be used within OSX without a reboot and that subsequent boot back into OSX.
You can also install them together... run your bootcamp partition with Parallels.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (sparkstack)*


_Quote »_I didn't rant about the fact that you won't support it either so there's no need to be so hostile with me.

No hostility is intended. 

_Quote »_I am curious though as to why you prefer boot camp, seeing as it is an unsupported product that is in perpetual beta.

Because with Boot Camp, Windows has direct access to the hardware -- particularly the ports. In Parallels (or any other virtual machine environment) there's a whole 'nother layer of software between Windows and the ports, which has a tendency to slow down the communications. Slowing down the communications is bad. The protocols VW uses are are pretty fussy about having stuff timed precisely. This tends to be less of a problem on newer cars, but on some of the older ones, there are some modules which are basically impossible to talk to if everything isn't spot on.
-Uwe-


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (Uwe) have a developer, lend a developer*

An interesting article popped up on Slashdot recently... and today there is a followup story on the offer of lead Linux kernel developers to create drivers for any company's hardware, for free.
They have even set up a NDA program if needed (although the drivers themselves would still be open)
The drivers would also be on fast track to be in the main Linux kernel driver tree, and into all the main commercial Linux distributions (OS's).
The articles contain contact information for a kernel developer, so that companies who would like _free programming/development_ may write.















William
ps. I can barely contain myself to not just buy a cable & VAG-COM _now_, but I want to find a cheap but capable tablet first and see whether it handles serial or usb


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_im not trying to get into an arguement here either.
but why do you not want to use Bootcamp??
i downloaded the beta the other day and it installed easy.
i just dont have a win XP sp2 disc to install windows.








what is cool about parallels?? help, im new to mac but not new to VAGCOM









You need a WinXP SP2 copy because SP1 does not support the EFI firmware present on the Intel Mac hardware.
I have both Bootcamp and Parallels on my MacBook Pro. I'm using the latest BETA of Parallels right now because it allows me to use my BootCamp partition as my image file. This means that I can share the same preferences/configuration between the two and can access my Bentley manuals without having to reboot.
The only time I boot into Windows directly is when i want/need to scan my cars.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mml7)*

so,
will the old version of vagcom 311.2 work on a macbook running Parallels??
that is what id like to know.
i have already downloaded bootcamp and installed it. i just ordered my winXP sp2 disc last night.
so, i guess i'll be set anyway, but it would be nice to not have to reboot.
i want to do EVERYTHING using OSX that i can and only use windows for VAGCOM and other VW apps.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I don't know if 311 would work on Parallels.. Because both of my cars are either CAN based or have some CAN-based controllers, I've simply been booting into Bootcamp when I need to run my VAG-COM. I do _everything_ else via the Mac and Parallels though. I saw a post here about running WINE on Linux to be able to run VC without Windows. Word on the street is that 10.5 will come with a port of WINE, so there's hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mml7)*

Well,
i got my XP disc. and successfully installed windows on my macbook.
i also installed vagcom. now i just have to get a serial to usb adapter and see if it works 
with my car.


----------



## Mrnewgui (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

where do you guys buy your windows version? im want to run bootcamp on my macbook pro.


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mrnewgui)*

From a shop.
Either an online one - or physical one. It's freaking Windows. 90 odd percent of the computer using world uses it... Not really that hard to find.
Just go to your local comp USA / BestBuy / [Insert local Computer shop here] And ask for a copy of Windows XP. It comes with SP2 built in these days. If they have the OEM version, thats better for you - as it's cheaper.
If you need to know what OEM means, look it up.


_Modified by sparkstack at 9:28 AM 3-4-2007_


_Modified by sparkstack at 9:29 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (sparkstack)*

bootcamp=free on apples site.
XP is anywhere from $65-100+ depending on your connections to computer stores/people.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ive been using Vagcom for a week or so now with no problems in BOOTCAMP.
im upgrading to a real VAGCOM cable this week to run the newer version of it.
im very interested in this new Parallels, but i KNOW that vagcom works great in bootcamp.









is this new parallels beta version free?? 


_Modified by jhayesvw at 3:39 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_bootcamp=free on apples site.
XP is anywhere from $65-100+ depending on your connections to computer stores/people.


You would be surpised at the counterfeit Windows XP that look genuine -- hologram and all. If you are paying less than $79 or so for Windows XP Home (the cheapest version) then either:
1) It is counterfeit
2) It was stolen somewhere in the supply chain
3) It is not new, you probably wont be able to activate.
Look at newegg.com for the OEM versions, this is probably the cheapest place to get an legit copy of Windows XP.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

i actually paid $41 shipped from microsoft, but i have a friend that works there.








it was brand new XP pro w/ SP2. cant beat that.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ReverendHorton* »_What seems to be the problem Wilsonium?
I am running Parallels Desktop build 3120 with my HEX+CAN cable on a macbook pro. No issue here... scanned a 98 Jetta today.
How far are you getting?

I am unable to even see the adapter using Parallels... I'm fine with Boot cam. I have not tried with the final release of the current version and I need to adjust the service interval (stupid dealer thinks I'm going to bring my baby in for 5k mile oil changes).


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Wilsonium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilsonium* »_
I am unable to even see the adapter using Parallels... I'm fine with Boot cam. I have not tried with the final release of the current version and I need to adjust the service interval (stupid dealer thinks I'm going to bring my baby in for 5k mile oil changes).

You have to tell Parallels to use the USB device from a menu, then you can install the driver for it, BUT, VAG-COM can't communicate with the car







Not sure how others made it work, but I just tried it on Tuesday at a friend's and couldn't get his Mac with the latest version of Parallels and XP SP2 working.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

Yeah there is a clickable USB icon on the bottom right of the parallels window and you plug in the VAG-COM cable and it should appear on that menu. Then it pops up in windows and everything else is just like my PC laptop.
What does VAG-COM say when you go to settings and test?


_Modified by ReverendHorton at 11:44 PM 3-15-2007_


----------



## sparkstack (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (ReverendHorton)*

Same here. For clarification here is what I personally do.
Fire up parallels into a (windowed) windows 2000 machine with the USB verion of VAG-COM (release 607)
• Plug in the HEX-USB Cable
• Start up VAG-COM
• Select Devices -> USB -> Ross-Tech HEX-USB
• In VAG-COM go to Options, Select USB then click on Test.
Job done and so far it has worked every time, although i have only used it on a MKV GTI and a couple of MKV Jettas. 


_Modified by sparkstack at 5:27 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## weber20t (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (sparkstack)*

I just wanted to chime in and say that I have also been able to get Vag-com to work with Parallels. I'm using Windows XP on a MacBook Pro, with the latest production release of Parallels. I haven't actually tried to change any of the settings on the car yet, but I was able to scan for codes and such.


----------



## skankinR32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (weber20t)*

i need to upgrade my powerbookg4 to a macbook pro.


----------



## Ainrue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (skankinR32)*

any updates on the latest version of parallels? I got a popup saying that it now supports 3d accelleration, which I know is unrelated, but tells me that its a major update.
Also, I've been having trouble installing boot camp as it seems I may need to defrag or something. Either way, it looks as if the dynamic partition resize tool for OSX (or boot camp) is failing.
Last but not least: Those that have used both parallels and boot camp from the same partition: I've got parallels up and running now with all my installs etc. Will I be able to salvage this partition image and use it with boot camp, or should I start backing up everything now and prepare for a complete overhaul? I'm thinking that with OSX 10.5 looming, i may just buy a 200 GB HDD for my Macbook and start completely fresh.


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

I got a macbook pro, just tell me where to get a cheap VAG cable - USB of course. Please PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (weber20t)*

Unfortunately, I have not been able to get Key-USB to work with Parallels. I got it to work with my Dell, but not on my MacBook Pro. I am running Parallels 3.0, Build 4128, and Windows XP Pro SP2. It is not a huge deal, because I'll just use my old Dell, but my preference is to run it on my Mac in parallels strictly for convenience. I don't want to have to set up a separate Boot Camp partition and re-boot.
Here is the error msg:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com...g?v=0
Any suggestions of how I can configure the VAG-COM software or Parallels differently would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: (sparkstack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sparkstack* »_From a shop.
Either an online one - or physical one. It's freaking Windows. 90 odd percent of the computer using world uses it... Not really that hard to find.
Just go to your local comp USA / BestBuy / [Insert local Computer shop here] And ask for a copy of Windows XP. It comes with SP2 built in these days. If they have the OEM version, thats better for you - as it's cheaper.
If you need to know what OEM means, look it up.


_Modified by sparkstack at 9:28 AM 3-4-2007_

_Modified by sparkstack at 9:29 AM 3-4-2007_
Heck, every Office Depot, Staples, whatever carries it too


----------



## bryanwescoe (Jun 26, 2007)

*VAG-COM and OSX Boot Camp*

Has anyone had success using the RossTech adapter/software on an Apple computer running Windows XP via Boot Camp? I see no reason it wouldnt work but it want to make sure it will before I drop that kind of money.


----------



## bryanwescoe (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: VAG-COM and OSX Boot Camp (bryanwescoe)*

close this plz. looked right at the thread addressing this


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys, did you know you can have your Parallels install utilize the Boot Camp partition? Seems a lot better than having a VM image for Windows XP on Parallels and then a partition for the Boot Camp Windows XP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.maconintel.com/news.php?article=199


----------



## texasboy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM on a Mac? (DLeep)*

Has anyone tried to run VAG-COM on Parallels running Vista?


----------



## SkiRaceGeek (May 5, 2008)

*Re: VAG-COM on a Mac? (DLeep)*

Sorry to revive an old topic, but I thought it may help someone. I got VCDS to run on My MacBook Pro using Vista on BootCamp using this adapter:








http://www.newegg.com/Product/...04020 
It also runs on parallels 4 but a little bit flaky.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

That's all so old school. By now they should just make it run on an iPhone using an App. These software geniuses are so behind the times. Sad, so sad...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

The first thing I see as an issue with an iPhone version is having to charge an extra 33% it. Then the limited market for an iPhone specific version. 

Thus the software geniuses that you speak of are working on this:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-mobile/index.html



> Watch this space for more videos and information, but please don't waste our time asking how you can buy this. We will not take orders until we're ready to ship product, which we expect to be sometime later this year (2012).


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> the limited market for an iPhone specific version[/URL]


Are you kidding???

I work in the industry and there are far more Apps for the iPhone/iPad than for any other mobile device out there. 

Don't forget, it was VW that was one of the first recognized the iPod/iPhone market and to this day, still include an interface for these devices build into the dash (now glovebox).

Car guys w/iPhones won't mind paying the extra fee. I'll even be a beta tester. 

I can see also creating one for the Android market though.  

Jeff, I'm glad to see you guys are heading in the right direction (cant wait for the mobile version). Just think how much that will open up your customer base. No special instruments, just your phone.


----------



## bvariant (Dec 16, 2003)

I agree, having immediate access without a laptop on the road is very enticing: thanks for the link. 

Since this thread is back again for at least a little while, maybe it makes sense to add that I am successfully running VCDS on a current MacBook Pro (OS 10.7) with yet another emulation program, VirtualBox. VirtualBox has the added benefits over Parallels of being completely free and supports a broader range of Windows OS's than BootCamp now does.

Using a copy of XP in VirtualBox emulation, VCDS works absolutely perfectly with my older (2004) Passat for every realtime log I have tried. Though I can't speak to transfer rates from newer cars from direct experience, it seems to me likely to work as well with them.

It's also very satisfying that the virtual machines can be transferred anywhere you wish as .ova files: when your old laptop dies there is not the annoying flog of reinstalling everything as long as there's a backup of the virtual machine. (Hopefully not TMI, but the same is true for eBahn in VirtualBox, too.)


----------

